# TT Pro Control G3 release



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

I currently have the older model 150 TT remote releases and was looking to upgrade to the Pro G3. I was reading on another thread about the sound going out on the new TT's. Is this on the G3 models? And is upgrading worth the extra hassle?
Thanks.


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

I have 3 TT pro control releases and the sound has failed on all 3, they are the original pro control, not the new G3 model, but it doesn’t look like there is much different with the G3. I did not buy them new, they came with 3 zingers I bought used. I called TT to see about a repair and the cost is $60.00 for each receiver to have them repaired  . There is a thread on this form regarding the sound failure with these releases so it’s fairly common.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=44468

I also have 3 Dogtra releases that I purchased new 7 years ago that haven’t missed a beat. In use, I like the TT transmitter a little better, it’s lighter to hang around your neck, and you can operate it with one hand easily. Just wish the sound worked, or TT would repair a known / common failure a little cheaper. As far as upgrading from the TT 150, both the TT G3 pro control, and Dogtra transmitters are easier to handle. You also can release two devices with each reciever with the TT.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

I've had both and would strongly recommend the Dogtras. Not near as many bells and whistles but the things just work.


----------

